# Adding a second hard drive to a series 2



## MarsUltor (Feb 23, 2007)

So, I assumed that I could add a second hard drive, to my series 2, out of box; apparently that is not the case. What sort of measures do I have to take in order to get this drive up and running? Does it have to be formatted properly? Does certain software have to be loaded? Bear in mind, I am running a mac... also, if I were to require a boot disc, my desktop's CD drive is busted, so is there an alternative method instead of using a boot disc?


----------



## mshurpik (Oct 18, 2005)

Don't add a second drive. It will create heat problems and you will probably never be able to uninstall either of the drives. Instead, Switch the smaller single drive to a larger single drive.

The boot disc method is pretty easy, I recommend borrowing a PC from a friend.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

You _can_ add a second drive to an S2 using parts from weaknees (like a bracket, Y power cable, etc.), but as mentioned, with larger drives so cheap nowadays it'd probably be easier to just replace the stock drive with a bigger one.


----------



## [NG]Owner (Dec 19, 2006)

Well, in my case I had two 80 GB drives sitting around doing nothing other than sitting around.

For $18 (the cost of the weeknees bracket), I replaced my 40 GB drive with two 80 GB drives.

Pretty cost effective mod, I'd say.

[NG]Owner


----------

